# Taps: SSG Joseph F. Curreri 1st SFG(A)



## Trip_Wire (Aug 19, 2008)

Staff Sgt. Joseph F. Curreri, 27, a Special Forces communications
sergeant assigned to the 2 nd Battalion, 1 st Special Forces Group
(Airborne) at Fort Lewis, Wash., died in an accidental drowning
incident at Siet Lake while deployed to the Southern Philippines
region near Panamao, Republic of the Philippines.

He was deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom –
Philippines. This was his first deployment in support of the Global
War on Terrorism.

Link

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/October/071029-03.html


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn.


RIP Staff Sgt. Joseph F. Curreri.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP.

This has not been a good week.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior

Prayers out to your family

LL


----------



## MS_girl (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP, SSG Curreri.


----------



## lancero (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Aug 19, 2008)

dammiy, RIP bro... what a waste


----------



## car (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Aug 20, 2008)

Rest easy Sergeant.

Damn. 

~S~


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 20, 2008)

Rest easy SSG. 

Thank you for service and your sacrifice. 

May you ride the wind to blue skies and be met with open arms from our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 20, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 20, 2008)

RIP, SSG Curreri.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP Brother - blue skies.


----------

